# Need Help Finding Inspection assignments



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello All,

I need your all help please...........I have newly single moms seeking inspections work if you know of a decent paying company please let us know. Thanks 

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!​


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you mean the drive by type, most of them only pay $3-$6. If you mean the door knock hand them the phone to their lender type, good luck. We did that for a bit using moms and grannies and it just wasn't worth it for anyone but the National that sent them over.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

how can you justify 5-7.00 per house inspections really is a waste of time and gas.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



david said:


> how can you justify 5-7.00 per house inspections really is a waste of time and gas.


that would be a goldmine if you could get the town home cities that went up around here. I was just at one where I can look down the road and name 10 properties I have been to in the last year. If you could just get the homeowners to all stop paying at the same time you could make a fortune.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Having done inspections etc myself I would not want my wife doing them alone!


I don't want her doing QCs by herself.


----------



## SagesServices (Oct 6, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Having done inspections etc myself I would not want my wife doing them alone!
> 
> 
> I don't want her doing QCs by herself.


I'll second that... Inspections can get ugly. I've done them enough to know its not worth the risk and the pay really does not justify the effort. Pure drive by inspections don't exist around here. They all require that you walk the property now and make contact unless it is bankrupt inspection. They want utility meter pics too. 

Then they want you to print the papers in the door hangers and even the notices and crap. The best company I dealt with was 24hr corp. Just another cheap sub of the nationals, but Chris does pay once a month without drama if you take enough pics. 

MSC was horrible, BAC sucked, LPS was actually OK. 24hr subs for SG and Wells in my area. But, its a black hole. They all want you to work for free and drive the wheels off your car. Plus your always trespassing to complete the $3-$8 inspections. Your better off doing almost anything else.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

$3 to $8 certainly isn't enough to risk getting shot at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had a buddy from Missouri get backcharged a $6 inspection times 6 months from Safeguard for a property from over 2 years ago. They claimed the owner was dead and couldn't have been at the house. It was the old guys brother who was living there at the time. Yeah, they are worth it alright.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Had a buddy from Missouri get backcharged a $6 inspection times 6 months from Safeguard for a property from over 2 years ago. They claimed the owner was dead and couldn't have been at the house. It was the old guys brother who was living there at the time. Yeah, they are worth it alright.


Wow! back charged $6.00 inspection after 2 years ago? What next?


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> $3 to $8 certainly isn't enough to risk getting shot at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That all they pay $3 to $8 dollars? Not enough to put key in ignition HOLE


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



REO2Rentals said:


> That all they pay $3 to $8 dollars? Not enough to put key in ignition HOLE



How about this for $3-$8 Ill email you a SS of the house from Google earth to verify that it existed at the time of the last satellite pass?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> How about this for $3-$8 Ill email you a SS of the house from Google earth to verify that it existed at the time of the last satellite pass?







For sure.



Actually all $3 is gonna buy you from me is telling you via phone that yes my neighbor's house is still standing. 
You want color, roof type, siding type etc????????????????? Gonna cost you more.


----------



## BigP (Dec 27, 2012)

BPWY said:


> For sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you actually don't live anywhere close to your neighbour or the house they're asking about...but I would be tempted to do the same for only $3:smartass:


----------



## BigP (Dec 27, 2012)

Sinigang is ready for whoever wants some BYOB and 1 for me!


----------



## BigP (Dec 27, 2012)

Rats! Wasn't paying attention to what window I had open. and I don't know how to delete a post. Oh well. sorry about that. 

But you are welcome to have some anyway if you like Filipino food.:thumbup:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need your all help please...........I have newly single moms seeking inspections work if you know of a decent paying company please let us know. Thanks
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS!​


What coverage area?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BigP said:


> And you actually don't live anywhere close to your neighbour or the house they're asking about...but I would be tempted to do the same for only $3:smartass:





I've got handful of neighbors visible from my pad. But you are right, the one they want is normally not close at all!



On the unwanted post thing............... just hit the edit button and remodel the post. 
Hit save.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BigP said:


> Rats! Wasn't paying attention to what window I had open. and I don't know how to delete a post. Oh well. sorry about that.
> 
> But you are welcome to have some anyway if you like Filipino food.:thumbup:


Kumusta ka pare? I'll take some lechon kawali, pancit, rice, gisantes and bibingka.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

JDRM said:


> What coverage area?



Michigan - Need to help these single moms - so they don't have to depend on a man and or handout!


----------



## BigP (Dec 27, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Kumusta ka pare? I'll take some lechon kawali, pancit, rice, gisantes and bibingka.


Mabuti, salamat. 

But, we had best stay on topic and in english. Otherwise we'll end up with a mess of "Hijacked Threads" and language specific threads. That would just degrade the purpose of the forum. 

Cheers!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BigP said:


> Mabuti, salamat.
> 
> But, we had best stay on topic and in english. Otherwise we'll end up with a mess of "Hijacked Threads" and language specific threads. That would just degrade the purpose of the forum.
> 
> Cheers!


Ok piers Morgan.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Michigan - Need to help these single moms - so they don't have to depend on a man and or handout!


I will keep an eye out, Im in Michigan as well...:thumbsup:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks! We did QC for one of cheap national - they push it on us inspectors to report everything is shining even the turd.... on winterization water in ht tanks, no pressure test (yup this house was winterized) no sign in sheet and window post etc.... the list can go on and on and on.

I REFUSED TO FALSIFIED (THEY DON'T TELL U OUTRIGHT BUT THEY GAVE U A HINT) THAT EVERYTHING IS SHINING, CLEAN AND PASS QC INSPECTIONS! = NO ASSIGNMENTS


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Thanks! We did QC for one of cheap national - they push it on us inspectors to report everything is shining even the turd.... on winterization water in ht tanks, no pressure test (yup this house was winterized) no sign in sheet and window post etc.... the list can go on and on and on.
> 
> I REFUSED TO FALSIFIED (THEY DON'T TELL U OUTRIGHT BUT THEY GAVE U A HINT) THAT EVERYTHING IS SHINING, CLEAN AND PASS QC INSPECTIONS! = NO ASSIGNMENTS


Don't ever compromise your integrity.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

The liability always falls on you! Well done! :thumbsup: They don't care about us,all they care about is their bottom line!


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks! It tough for me to find a jobs - I don't take b.s. from no one!


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Don't know where you live in Nc im getting $20 for drive by and $25 for interior


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

GaReops said:


> Don't know where you live in Nc im getting $20 for drive by and $25 for interior


Wow!! which company? if you don't mind please.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

GaReops said:


> Don't know where you live in Nc im getting $20 for drive by and $25 for interior



Michigan


----------

